

Hacker News Redesign - Content More Consumable  - gabrielg
http://designbycoffee.com/hacker-news-redesign-more-consumable/
Some common-sense tweaks that would make HN way more usable. Vote up if you want a better UX on Hacker News!
======
eriksean
Except this design isn't better; it makes scanning many headlines more
difficult and the typeface is harder to read. Anyone who reads much on the web
is used to sans-serif, and it is, in face generally more legible because on
low resolution devices (ie. screens), the larger counters are easier on the
eyes.

White space for the sake of white space isn't an improvement, and doesn't
always help consumption of dense amounts of information. Consider a book --
would you arbitrarily increase the line spacing to double spaced? No, because
it doesn't actually help.

The part of HN that matters is the headlines, and scanning them looking for
things that interest you. Good design isn't about being pretty, its about
being pretty AND useful -- this design does not succeed at that second test.

------
lucisferre
I know this comes up a lot, but please do consider it, it shouldn't be such a
big ask to modernize the HTML and CSS a bit to improve the readability,
usability and portability.

Not saying that I think this design is perfect, just that in general a little
bit of an update would go a long way.

------
slantyyz
I once made a Safari extension that cleaned up the front page and prevented me
from seeing HN comments or getting past the first page so that I couldn't
waste time on HN.

I ended up gaming my own system by going to HN in Chrome instead.

